# dvd label



## dvdcovers (Dec 16, 2010)

hello, i have burned 3 movies onto 1 blank dvd. i have blank labels i use with my printer to stick the labels on the dvd when burned. what im trying to learn is how can i put 3 pics on 1 dvd label? like a pie in 3 pieces :smile: i want to put these 3 into 1 label.


----------



## dvdcovers (Dec 16, 2010)

1 more pic is here thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Use an image editor to create a blank circular image, then copy/paste the 3 pictures into the circle. Position the 3 elements, then save and print.


----------



## dvdcovers (Dec 16, 2010)

koala said:


> Use an image editor to create a blank circular image, then copy/paste the 3 pictures into the circle. Position the 3 elements, then save and print.


hi, do you know one that i can use ? have you done this before koala and if so what software have you used yourself that does this :smile: im downloading photoshop free trial i hope this can do it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I use Photoshop, but you can do it in any image editor, including the freeware Paint.NET - http://www.getpaint.net


----------



## dvdcovers (Dec 16, 2010)

koala said:


> I use Photoshop, but you can do it in any image editor, including the freeware Paint.NET - [url]http://www.getpaint.net[/URL]


i will try photoshop i use my friends serial to register it but it looks difficult to use  so many options oh boy !!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Using your friend's serial for 2 copies of Photoshop is piracy, and could result in the serial being blocked by Adobe, leaving both copies unusable. Use Paint.NET or some other image editor.


----------



## dvdcovers (Dec 16, 2010)

koala said:


> Using your friend's serial for 2 copies of Photoshop is piracy, and could result in the serial being blocked by Adobe, leaving both copies unusable. Use Paint.NET or some other image editor.


he dont use his any more so it is 1 copy :grin:


----------

